# underwater camera



## BIGDADDY (Nov 13, 2010)

I have ice fished for years. I have always thought about getting a underwater camera. Does anyone think they are worth the investment?

I usually target trout, but I do not mind the perch fishing a few times every year.

Thanks
BD


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

More and more, I find it more valuable than my finder. Last trip out the camera made all the difference. I couldnt believe how many fish swam past the finder without triggering it.

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I always take mine, I don't always use it but I take it for several reasons.

1-I have used it to watch the fish or look at the bottom structure.
2-It has helped me learn how to use my new fish finder, I watch the fish to see how they show up on the finder.
3-I have used it to to recover several fishing poles that have went down through the hole, one still had the fish on, recovered the pole and the guy brought in the fish.  
4-A couple of outing ago I used it to recover a cell phone that was dropped though the hole. The guy dried out the phone and it still works fine.


----------



## sparky00045 (Apr 1, 2008)

I love my camara you can see how the fish react to your bait, sometimes they like a little jigging movement, and other times, it spooks them away.

i have used it to see fish swiming past 15- 20 ft behind my bait, and with some fast jigging got there atention and brought them to my hook.

Or have watch fish just gumming the lure trying to get the bait off it, and you can see when it has got the hook in it mouth and then you can set the hook, and they are so soft at doing that, you would never even know it.

i got me a DVR this season can't wait to get some video good luck


----------



## ankaka (Feb 13, 2012)

Cabela's Advanced Anglers Fish Hunter Underwater Camera.
Recently purchased one of these units and i am totally satisfied with it. The picture is amazing with the color 10" screen and the sony camera. The battery holds its charge for at least 7 hours(without lights). Adds extra excitement for my boy who enjoys seeing the fish just before they attack his lure. Very good quality at an affordable price.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Average price of one of these cameras?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I have the 9" cabelas black and white camera... I used some %x off coupons with some $$$ off coupons all at the same time when it went on sale once (couldnt believe they let me stack coupons) and got mine for like $75.

I did a similar thing with a Springfield XD40 SubCompact, it went on sale and they let me stack coupons... those plus some cabelas points I walked out the door with it for $260. 


-DallanC


----------



## wshiwsfshn (May 9, 2008)

I have two, I keep one on the boat to play with while anchored. I ice fish Strawberry quite a bit, and it's cool to see the cutts pick up your dead minnow off the bottom and just jaw it without even your spring bobber knowing it.


----------

